# Older Horse & frequent urination



## jaynec (26 April 2010)

My 21 year old gelding has, over the last few days, been urinating 3 or 4 times in an hour. Each time he seems to produce plenty! He seems in no pain, looks well and bright and is being ridden as normal. He is in fair/good condition and was wormed 3 weeks ago. He has been on good grazing throughout the winter, but has been out for 24 hours over the last week (rather than just the normal 12 hours per day before) The spring grass is no worse than every year and he has never been like this before. I have owned him since a yearling. Any ideas???


----------



## SmartieBean09 (26 April 2010)

I think high levels of proteins cause frequent urination and also kidney troubles.  Does it smell strong?


----------



## jaynec (26 April 2010)

No stronger than normal. I'm not in panic mode yet, and have moved him at night to a paddock with less grass??
My other horse is fine??


----------



## SmartieBean09 (26 April 2010)

Could possibly be drinking more with the warm weather or possibly more moisture in the grass.  If your horse is in good spirits and you arent worried then I would just go with the flow and see what the next few days bring.


----------



## jaynec (26 April 2010)

Thanks, I'm certainly not dismissing it, because it seems so odd. Fingers crossed he's ok when I see him tomorrow..........They are such a worry!!


----------



## Barefoot4 (27 April 2010)

A good herb to add to his feed is Golden Rod.  It's a kidney tonic, for when the kidneys are under pressure and specifically useful for urinary tract cleansed and healthy due to the increased urination.  You can get it from www.equinatural.co.uk then click on individual herbs, then you'll find it alphabetically.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (27 April 2010)

Mollichaff Herbal also contains Golden Rod.

How is he today? x


----------



## applecart14 (28 April 2010)

I'd agree with what the others have said about kidney problems and I'd also ask your vet if he could check for diabetes as this increases urination output.


----------



## ElaineD (28 April 2010)

Hi,excessive urination in an older horse is one of the most common symptoms seen in horses with Cushings disease, the test for this is not expensive and the sooner it is diagnosed the more successful are your chances of treating it. I lost a mare a few years ago to Cushings due to the fact that my vet would not treat her for it and he even refused to test her for it, needless to say I eventually got a second opinion and started her on Pergolide which started to improve things very quickly but as she was not diagnosed early enough she developed Laminitis and we lost her with complications of that.It was heartbreaking as we had her from a yearling and she was 25 when she died. Needless to say I no longer use the vet who would not listen to my concerns. Good luck with your horse I hope it is something easily sorted.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (28 April 2010)

Yup was about to say what Elaine has.

Frequent urination in a horse over the age of 15yo would be an indicator for possible Cushings disease.

Diabetes and kidney failure are very VERY rare in horses and so would not be at the top of a differential list. (Not saying they don't happen just saying they are rare) 

where as Cushings affects approx 20% of the over 15yo horse population in the UK.

If you test and discover that your horse does have this now, before any other symptoms are starting you should be able to maintain your horse in his normal happy state for a much longer period. 

Some horses won't deteriorate at all for a very long period of time, and some will suddenly drop to a very poor condition, very hirsutic (very hairy), very sweaty, and laminitic horse in about a month! 

Pergolide is the best drug for managing it (it is a pituitary tumour, benign! and so can't be "treated") and and ACTH stimulation test or a dexamethasone supression test are the best things to do to test for it.

Id ring your vet and explain your concerns and hopefully they will agree and come test for it!  

and if its not cushings, then maybe kidney problems etc will come up the list.


----------

